# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Série Animaux à adopter : nouvelle famille pour une nouvelle vie (C8)

## Khaine Dragonheart

Plop!

Est-ce que vous connaissez cette série? 
C'est une série-documentaire qui suit la SPA de Plaisir au fil des abandons/adoptions.

Elle est diffusée en ce moment (il y a deux saisons)

D'ailleurs, il va y avoir une diffusion ce midi jusqu'à 15h.


https://www.programme-tv.net/program...-nouvelle-vie/

----------


## Aniky

Oh ca a l'air top, je ne connaissais pas du tout. Va falloir que je regarde si on la trouve en streaming (je n'ai aps la TV)

----------


## France34

Oui , c'est vraiment intéressant de voir comment fonctionne un refuge où le personnel s'implique énormément ! Depuis 4 semaines , il s'agissait du refuge de Plaisir, dans les Yvelines . Cette semaine a commencé le reportage sur celui de St Omer dans le Pas-de-Calais , puis ce sera le tour du refuge de Morée , dans le Loir-et-Cher ! Je pense qu'ils devraient , à chaque émission , présenter aux téléspectateurs en détail et en gros plan  1 ou 2 chiens à l'adoption : ça aiderait certainement !

----------


## Sydolice

Le refuge de Plaisir est un refuge modèle. Nous y avons adopté notre petite Mélina ... 
Accueil de rêve, à l'écoute des futurs maîtres et beaucoup, beaucoup de gentillesse envers les animaux.
Merci Plaisir, notre petite bichonne a été le soleil de notre vie ...

----------


## Delphane

Dans le dernier épisode inédit, j'ai bien aimé l'histoire de la labrador Lexie... J'ai trouvé que c'était chouette la rencontre avec les enfants, son comportement avec la maman en fauteuil...  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Superbe série, qui raconte bien tous les aspects du métier, avec un côté intéressant touchant la condition animale selon les régions. Oui, l'épisode Lexie était touchant, mais les mômes toujours couchés sur la chienne, qui, n'est pas un matelas, restait un peu énervante. J'espère que cette chienne n'est pas un objet pour les enfants  ::

----------


## Delphane

J'ai pas eu l'impression que les enfants la prenaient pour une peluche... juste, ils étaient très câlins, voire un peu pot de glus peut-être. Mais bon comme des enfants peuvent être câlins... 
Et puis la chienne n'avait pas l'air de s'en plaindre...  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Il ne faut pas que la pauvre chienne souffre d'arthrose, la réaction sera radicale.  ::

----------


## aurore27

J'adore cette émission ! Aujourd'hui, une femelle labrador a été adopté par une famille avec enfants, un chiot trouvé dans la rue il y a quelque semaines, vu par le vétérinaire du refuge et déclaré complètement aveugle, a été adopté par une mère et sa fille. ::

----------


## hayga

J ai regardé hier soir les rediffusions,j avoue ne pas etre fan de télé -réalité quelle soit,j y ais vu un couple avec 2 jeunes enfants adopter je crois Pat (je ne suis pas sure du nom ) un croisé labrador/cané-corso pas OK chats(tésté 2 fois) et pourtant cette famille a voulu ce chien alors qu elle a un chat(Noisette),Ils ont dit qu ils sépareraient la maison en 2 avec barrières de sécurité pour enfants.
Ce chien était franchement agressif envers le chat testeur,pourquoi acceptez de prendre un tel risque?Il est impossible de séparer pendant des années surtout avec des gamins a la maison,et une barriere pour un chat...

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi la SPA a accépté.

----------


## superdogs

Je regarde peu cette émission, que je trouve édulcorée au sirop d'eau de rose.. et parce que je ne suis pas tjs d'accord avec les placements. Souvent, j'ai envie de hurler..sur les commentaires ou les conseils donnés à la va-vite par les bénévoles.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis, suis certainement trop exigeante.

----------


## MarieSue

Hayga, je n'ai absolument pas compris non plus !

En revanche, le loulou qui suite à une maltraitance n'avait plus de poils sur l'arrière-train, c'est une jolie adoption. Adorable la jeune fille qui l'a pris sous son aile.

----------


## Delphane

J'ai trouvé cela étonnant aussi, mais les gens avaient l'air d'avoir pris la mesure du truc... après, à la campagne, il y a des tas de gens qui ont des chiens pas forcément ok chats, mais qui ont des chats pour autant... les maisons sont grandes, il y a du terrain chacun peut avoir son espace etc... Et puis ça ne présume pas du fait aussi qu'un chien peut parfaitement s'habituer au chat de sa famille à la longue, sans pour autant tolérer les chats en général. Juste il intègre celui-ci comme faisant partie du décor...
Perso, j'aurai pas pris le risque... mais après tout, les gens en question étaient majeurs et vaccinés, à eux de voir les risques qu'ils prennent...  ::  (pis apparemment, si le commentaire est vrai, ben les choses se sont calées finalement).

Après, c'est pas une émission bien compliquée, c'est juste une émission de "télé-réalité" animalière, pas forcément quelque chose de pousser. Mais je trouve que c'est plutôt positif... parce que ça montre les aspects positifs d'une adoption... que les choses peuvent se faire en douceur, et dans la bienveillance.
Parce que si on s'en tient à certains commentaires ici, les "gens" en général ne seraient jamais assez bien pour adopter :
- un jeune célibataire ? Il va se marier donc larguer son animal
- un jeune couple ? Ils vont avoir un enfant et donc larguer leur animal
- des retraités ? Ils vont mourir
- Des gens qui travaillent ? Ils n'auront pas assez de temps...
- Des gens au chômage ? Ils n'auront pas assez d'argent...  :: 

Moi je trouve que certains messages comme celui de la stérilisation, notamment des chats, de la responsabilisation des maîtres passent gentiment, sans culpabilisation, ni images chocs. Peut-être que c'est pas assez pour un public sensibilisé et militant... mais pour les gens lambda, c'est déjà un premier pas.

Sinon, à titre personnel, j'aime bien regarder... j'ai conscience des lacunes, mais en même temps, je trouve ça mignon et ça me détends...  ::

----------


## France34

Moi aussi , j'ai trouvé risquée l'adoption de PAT qui s'est rué 2 fois sur le chat de la SPA ! Il faudrait , comme ils le font souvent, qu'ils aillent faire un reportage sur lui , dans quelque temps !

----------


## aurore27

J'aime bien regardé cette émission, cela montre le travail que font les bénévoles, les salariés la vétérinaire et son assistante pour que chaque loulou puisse être en pleine forme, heureux et un jour faire craquer une famille, un couple, un père et son fils, une mère et ses filles pour être ensuite adoptés et partir vers une nouvelle vie.

----------


## mamandeuna

Etant justement lambda, je trouve cette série très pédagogique, car chaque adoption ou refus d'adoption est spécifiée, on voit des animaux sauvés, des moments tristes (abandons), ce n'est ni moraliste, ni trop dans l'excès. Une bonne émission.  :: 
J'adore la TV, il y a plein d'émissions sur les animaux, des plus neuneus (les animaux de la 8), au plus élaborés (documentaires anglais sur la vie des chats). On y voit aussi que l'animal n'a pas forcément la même place partout, et que les modes éducatives en vogue ne sont pas les mêmes (mais ça on le voit en voyageant... :: ).
Pas été plus choquée que ça par l'adoption du chien pas chat. 
Par contre, je n'aime pas vraiment pas cette mode de chiens molossoides.  ::

----------


## Delphane

Pourquoi ?
Un chien est un chien, et - si on exclu une mauvaise intervention de l'humain - ils sont tous parfaitement sympas...
Il en faut pour tous les goûts.  :: 


L'autre fois, devant la Poste, il y avait une dame qui attendait avec un grand grand Dogue Allemand... J'ai pas résisté à le caresser, surtout qu'il était très doux et très avenant... La dame m'a dit, toute contente "ah, y'a des gens qui n'ont pas peur"... Moi j'étais contente d'avoir caresser ce gros toutou, ça m'a fait ma journée...  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Parce que c'est moche, tous ces chiens gros, les pattes arquées, un mufle peu avenant.  ::  Mais bon des goûts des couleurs... ce sont des chiens, et tous les chiens sont aimables.  ::

----------


## Delphane

ça dépend du type de molosse, je trouve...
Je n'aime pas trop l’hyper-type en général... et toutes les races sont plus ou moins concernées, pour peu qu'elles soient "à la mode".
Par exemple, les chihuahuas avec les yeux tous globuleux, ce n'est pas très esthétiques non plus.  :: 

Je préfère très largement un joli bâtard, à tout chien de race "hyper-typé" j'ai envie de dire.  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Les chichis aux poils ras me font penser à des porcelets...  :: 
J'adore aussi les mélanges. Mais les mélanges non molossidés... ::

----------


## dogeorge

ben moi j'adore TOUS les molosses mais plus spécifiquement les boxers qui sont pour moi les plus beaux des chiens!!!

----------


## Ioko

J ai déja vu cette émission,je trouve qu elle serait plus intéréssante si,a chaque épisode,le refuge mettait en avant un ou 2 animaux,un chien,un chat,pourquoi pas un nac,parmi ceux qui sont depuis des années dans un box et n intéressent personne,soit qu ils soient timides et ne vont pas vers les visiteurs,soit laids(bien que pour moi un animal moche n existe pas),avec leur portait,compatibilité,passé s il est connu...

----------


## aurore27

Je la regarde dès que je le peux, elle remplace un peu 30 Millions d'Amis....

----------


## France34

Dommage qu'on repasse toujours les mêmes refuges ! Il doit bien en exister d'autres aussi intéressants , mais peut-être tout le monde n'est pas d'accord pour passer à la télé !

----------


## Delphane

C'est surtout que comme souvent sur la TNT, ils repassent en boucle les mêmes émissions...  ::

----------


## del28

et puis visuellement, ils ont filmé les mieux niveau installations ...

----------


## Kyt's

Concernant cette émission, japprécie quelle mette en avant que les animaux de refuge existent, quils ont une histoire et quils méritent dêtre adoptés ; on voit ça avec notre regard PA mais le quidam est touché dans sa réflexion et dans son cur, cela sert les animaux des refuges et contribue à en pousser les portes.


https://www.lanouvellerepublique.fr/loir-et-cher/commune/moree/refuge-de-moree-les-belles-retombees-du-passage-tele?fbclid=IwAR0GrrXetpCDtT5KhHkBGg2LIP1i0ZM6Mo5J  4UkdDmt1W40C4O7jCQ7SS2E

----------


## aurore27

> Concernant cette émission, j’apprécie qu’elle mette en avant que les animaux de refuge existent, qu’ils ont une histoire et qu’ils méritent d’être adoptés ; on voit ça avec notre regard PA mais le quidam est touché dans sa réflexion et dans son cœur, cela sert les animaux des refuges et contribue à en pousser les portes.
> 
> 
> https://www.lanouvellerepublique.fr/loir-et-cher/commune/moree/refuge-de-moree-les-belles-retombees-du-passage-tele?fbclid=IwAR0GrrXetpCDtT5KhHkBGg2LIP1i0ZM6Mo5J  4UkdDmt1W40C4O7jCQ7SS2E


On voit aussi dans cette émission les personnes âgées, la mort dans l'âme, qui n'ont pas d'autre choix que de confier leur compagnon au refuge ; ceux qui viennent car soi-disant l'animal est ingérable, ceux qui ont adopté et qui du jour au lendemain, ramènent le chien car il fait des bétises, les animaux qui voyant qu'ils reviennent au refuge, sont tétanisés, incapables de se lever, que le/la bénévole qui le prend en charge doit porter pour l'emmener au chaud dans un box ; que les vieux chiens de grande taille (15 ans) trouvent aussi un nouveau foyer.

----------


## mamandeuna

Oui, je trouve aussi que cette émission est pleine d'empathie pour les uns et les autres. on est pas dans la caricature avec les bons et les méchants, d'où son succès populaire. Pédagogie, bienveillance et humanisme. On peut aimer la bête et l'humain aussi par la même occasion.  ::

----------


## Ioko

Je dirais,mème si je trouve cette émission en soi un peu "qq" que ça peut inciter les gens qui sont aux antipodes de la PA a adopter plutot qu acheter

----------


## Delphane

Oui, ça met l'accent sur le positif... et permet de voir que dans un refuge, il n'y a pas que des chiens vieux/agressifs etc..., mais que c'est là que commencent de belles histoires. 
Et que l'adoption est un acte réfléchi, certes, mais aussi un beau moment dans une vie, qu'on fait quelque chose de "bien" et que ça nous rend heureux.  :: 
Je suis sûre en effet que ça amène dans les refuges des gens qui se seraient contenté d'aller sur le Bon Coin ou en animalerie autrement... (et que de ça les a fait réfléchir sur la manière de faire rentrer un animal dans sa vie...) Et rien que pour ça, c'est bien...

----------


## leea

Moi aussi j'aime bien cette émission, le côté culcul me géne un peu ( par exemple les musiques qu'ils mettent ) , mais au moins ça s'adapte au plus grand nombre ...
 Et au moins dans cette émission on ne voit pas les gens faire un truc et en parler après ( par exemple on verrait une fille sortir un chien et aprés la voir assise et dire " j'ai sorti un chien " alors qu'on vient de le voir ) comme dans certaines émissions que je peux survoler parfois ( c'est le truc bidon qui permet de faire durer l'émission deux fois plus longtemps alors qu'en fait ils se passe rien ! )

----------


## mamandeuna

Je suis très bon public pour la musique, et je suis heureuse de pleurer pour la bonne cause à chaque fois  ::

----------


## France34

L'émission "Animaux à adopter" a repris depuis Samedi dernier , sur C8 ; c'était un refuge des Landes .Dimanche aprés-midi  c'était le refuge de Plaisir , avec des nouvelles histoires et celui de Chamarande !

----------


## nat34

Et une histoire bien triste, celle de Blanchette 14 ans, 10 ans de boxe...
Même pas noire. Certes elle a bénéficié d'un changement de refuge et à été adoptée très rapidement ensuite, mais pourquoi attendre10 ans de boxe ?

----------


## Fée des chats

Je suis en train de regarder, je regarde dès que je peux mais j'arrête pas de chialer par contre....
Je voudrais tous les adopter.....
Ce que je déteste le plus c'est les abandons au refuge, c'est dur à voir  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

edit

----------


## Edensong

> Je suis en train de regarder, je regarde dès que je peux mais j'arrête pas de chialer par contre....
> Je voudrais tous les adopter.....
> Ce que je déteste le plus c'est les abandons au refuge, c'est dur à voir


Idem

Quand il s agit d abandons,mais je pense(ça n engage que moi)qu il ne devrait pas y avoir de frais d abandons,pourquoi?je sais ça responsabilise mais la majorité qui abandonnent en refuge le font parce qu ils n ont pas d autre choix et souvent pour des raisons économiques,ils ne peuvent plus nourrir leur animal ou se retrouvent a la rue suite a un divorce ou une séparation,pour moi les frais devraient etre un don libre (comme pour une adoption SOS) que verse juste ceux qui peuvent,c est déja une déchirure de devoir se séparer de son compagnon et ça éviterait que des personnes abandonnent leurs animaux au coeur d une foret ou ils ont 0 chances a moins d un miracle,et les miracles n arrivent pas tous les jours

Pour le reste cette emission est bon enfant et a mon avis ne montre pas les vrais problemes de la PA mais il est vrai que c est une série de divertissement qui je l espere,malgre son cote "bisounours"augmentera les adoptions en refuges .

----------


## Fée des chats

Je pense et ça n'engage que moi, chacun son avis, que les frais d'abandons sont justifiés sinon c'est la porte ouverte aux abandons en masse d'ailleurs sauf erreur de ma part je crois que la spa demande aux abandonnants un don libre non??

les raisons majoritaires concernant les abandons en refuge, ayant fait partie de plusieurs refuges je peux dire qu'il y avait quand même majoritairement des abandons abusifs et de convenance, nul doute que certains abandonnants sont de bonnes foi et c'est leur ultime recours, mais les inconscients qui adoptent ou se procurent des animaux par différentes façons "en dilettante" (faut pas croire mais il y en a beaucoup) et qui n'assument pas derrière et abandonnent leurs animaux pour des raisons bien trop faciles, fallait réfléchir avant....

Bref les frais d'abandons ça reste un sujet sensible et complexe, les s..........qui à notre époque attachent en forêt leurs chiens ou autres atrocités pour s'en débarrasser sont des lâches en puissance et pour moi c'est pas une excuse pour ne pas aller en refuge pour les abandonner, je suppose qu'à la spa ce ne sont pas des monstres et qu'ils sont capables d'exempter de frais d'abandons des personnes vraiment fauchés qui ne peuvent vraiment pas régler les frais mais qui font quand même l'effort de faire la démarche de venir au refuge y laisser son compagnon  ::

----------


## Edensong

D apres l émission les frais d abandon sont prédéfinis,il ne s agit pas bien entendu de favoriser les abandons mais d éviter que des animaux se trouvent largués dans la nature,parce qu une personne qui veut abandonner abandonnera
Si un animal a césser de plaire et qu il ne reçoit plus d amour il vaut mieux qu il change de famille
D autres personnes n ont pas d autre choix
Maintenant c est toujours pareil pour certaines personnes 100 euros c est une goutte d eau pour d autres c est un quard de leur mois,peut etre demander des frais d abandon en rapport avec leurs revenus?
Car le gros risque c est que des animaux se retrouvent abandonnés n importe ou  parce que leur maitre ne peut plus leur acheter a manger ou les soigner s ils sont malades

Bien sur une adoption doit etre réfléchie mais c est loin d etre systématique

----------


## Fée des chats

Mais supposons que demain ma voisine décède, ce que je lui souhaite pas hein, sa fille n'a plus de contacts avec ma voisine et bien que devient le chien? si je prends l'initiative de l'emmener à la spa est-ce qu'ils vont me demander de régler des frais d'abandons s'ils acceptent de le prendre?

----------


## doriant

je pense qu'ils chercheront a contacter la famille pr savoir quoi faire, je sais pas sil s'agira d'un acte d'abandon ou de cession vu le contexte, mais ca ne devrait pas etre toi qui ais à en repondre logiquement.

----------


## Fée des chats

La fille de ma voisine ne veut plus du tout voir sa mère (ma voisine) ma voisine n'a pas de famille autre que sa fille, le chien est bien identifié au nom de ma voisine et sa fille ne voudra pas prendre le chien de sa mère.
Ma voisine est sous curatelle, elle m'a donné le numéro de tél de sa curatelle et m'a demandé de prévenir la curatelle au cas ou il lui arrive quelque chose pour que le chien et ses 2 chats soient pris en charge, donc dans ce cas oui j'appelle la curatelle et la curatelle fait le nécessaire auprès de la spa j'imagine et je suppose que si la spa accepte de prendre en charge tous ses animaux c'est la curatelle qui paiera les frais d'abandons (sauf que c'est pas un vrai abandon) avec l'argent de la dame qui est très loin d être fortunée mais sinon dans le cas ou la dame n'a pas d'argent sur son compte pour payer les frais d'abandon comment ça se passe avec la spa?

Et supposons que ma voisine n'ai aucune famille et pas de curatelle et pas d'argent et qu'elle décède comment ça se passe, est-ce que je peux emmener son chien à la spa vu que j'ai ses clés et la spa me demandera t-elle de payer des frais d'adoptions?

Je suis tordue ce soir  ::

----------


## Edensong

A mon avis le problème sera si le chien est identifié ils demanderont l accord du maitre "légal " ou de ses héritiers,sauf peut etre si la dame avait fait une lettre de céssion
Quand le chien est prétendu trouvé ils ne demandent rien mais...certains qui n ont pas fait identifiés leur animal prétendent ça pour ne pas payer de frais d abandon,il y a eut le cas d un chiot dans cette série.

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

J'ai regardé la rediffusion d'un épisode au refuge de St Omer. 
C'était sympa, il y avait le cas d'un petit garçon souffrant d'obésité et qui restait chez lui en sédentarité complète devant la télé ou les JV tout seul et tout triste. L'adoption d'un gentil toutou l'a poussé à s'en occuper à fond en le sortant tous les jours, en jouant avec lui. C'était beau cette complicité. Les chiens ont un don pour mettre du baume au coeur aux humains blessés par la vie.


Moment bien moins sympa en revanche, la triste découverte d'une chatte volontairement massacrée avec une brique et déposée dans l'allée du refuge. J'étais en larmes. 

Je fais ce post pour savoir si l'un ou l'une d'entre vous a eu des news de la plainte et s'ils ont pu retrouvé le gros [BIP] qui a fait ça.

----------

